# "camera non connectée"



## Guccia (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde, je viens de recevoir mon macbook pro classique, et mon premier mac surtout! Les ennuis commence apparemment, la camera n'est reconnue nul part dans photo booth et face time, avec pour intitulé " aucune camera est connectée " lors du premier démarrage elle n'a pas fonctionné, ce n'est que au deuxième et depuis plus rien j'ai déjà chercher sur autres forums une solution mais jusqu'ici rien de fiable, je suis un peux dégouté 

merci de vos lumières


----------



## treza (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai eu le même problème lorsque j'avais un MB blanc, il me semble avoir résolu le problème rapidement en faisant un reset SMC. Normalement tu devrais trouver la solution en suivant ce lien.


----------



## Guccia (16 Juillet 2012)

J'ai utilisé cette methode mais sa n'a pas fonctionner, car j'ai fait une mauvaise manipe, j'ai eu l'assitance en faisant les bonne touches c'etait bien ça! Merci de ton aide, c'est quand même étrange ce pb était sur les anciens macbook pro.

Merci, bonne journée


----------

